# Cut out Query.



## Bees In Miami (Nov 30, 2012)

GO for it! I am confused what you think the 'risk' is...other than possibly losing the colony. That risk happens every time we do a removal. As far as being away for two months after, its probably the best thing the bees can wish for!


----------



## caribees (Jan 31, 2013)

I'm going to give it a go...
I'm just worried if they have too much room they wont enjoy them selves and leave haha.
We shall see.... 
No one wants to come back home to a dead hive!


----------



## Treehopper (Dec 9, 2012)

Just out of curiosity, how big is this bird box?


----------



## caribees (Jan 31, 2013)

I've been told by the guy who owns the parrot box. Its around 15 feet high jn the air and its around "24 x 12 x 12"
Not sure what that means....


----------



## My-smokepole (Apr 14, 2008)

Seeing you are from the Inlands and guessing you don't have much in equment. Do some reading on Cut outs. There are some tools and supply that will make your life easyer. Here is a list from a differnt forum. Of tools that you might need In this case A knife away to open up the cageor box, A vac. Frames and a box and bucket. 
David
1. Sawzall corded , the cordless one will not last long enough.
2. Extension cord for the above item.
3. Bee Vac with Shop Vac.
4. Smoker and fuel for it.
5. Serrated knives, my favorite is a small pumpkin carver because it fits into
small spaces.
6. Veil (beesuit if they are mean)
7. Camera, you want pictures
8. Bee brush
9. Screwdriver for prying stucco. Prybar will work also.
10. Big tupperware/rubbermade container.
11. A bucket with water or a hose.
12. Marble / tile cutting blades for sawzall. I recommend you have at least
four. you will burn through them. For stucco walls and soffits.
13. Drill with large masonry bit. 
14. Flashlight to look into dark corners.
15. Queen cage just in case. Or empty jar with holes in the lid (clean the jar)
16. Safety googles and breathing mask
17. Paint scraper for removing comb remnants.
18. Tarp, having two is even better.
19. Baby Wipes (you will be a sticky mess)
20. Duct tape 
21. Window screening. 
22. Plumbing straps and screws or Hive staples.
23. Hammer 
24. Staple gun.
25. Sprayer
26. 8 foot ladder
27. Keyhole saw, razor knife, linoleum knife

1. The sawzall will cut into walls, ceiling and soffits. Have the right type of blade. I love cordless sawzalls but cutting stucco drains them quickly. So I recommended corded.
2. Extension cord for sawzall, drills, and shopvacs.
3. Bee Vac to get those bees in the tight corners.
4. Smoker because getting stung sucks. Running out of smoker fuel sucks also.
5. Serrated knives so you can cut the comb out. Small knives fit into tight places better.
6. Veil and beesuit for when the bees don't like you. At the minimum a veil and long sleeve shirt. After you have done it for a while you can do it in your shorts if you want. But go in protected first.
7. Camera, No cut out happens unless you have proof.








8. Bee Brush to brush bees into box or out of the way. 
9. Screwdriver, prybar Because when you have cut that opening you actually need to remove the piece.
10. Big container for extra comb. 
11. A bucket with water or hose. For clean up of honey on walls and your self. The hose is better because if the bees get way to nasty you can use it to make it rain and calm down the situation.
12. Sawzall tile blades because Stucco is concrete and hard to cut. Even these blades burn out quickly.
13. Drill (may be cordless) with a large masonary bit or whatever bit is appropriate for the material you are drilling. A hole saw blade can be used on drywall. This gives you the ability to see where the comb is. Also the drill bit should be large enough to allow the sawzall blade in so you can cut the material.
14. Because being in the dark with bees is a bad thing.
15. If you do spot the queen you do want to save her. A queen cage or jar with holes in the lid will work great. Make sure the jar is clean.
16. Googles and mask because going to the hospital because you got concrete in your eye is far more embarrassing than going in with a few hundred stings.
17. A paint scraper removes those small comb remnants. You don't want to leave comb in the wall.
18. Tarp because this is going to be messy.
19. Baby Wipes because your hands are going to stick to everything.
20. Duct tape to seal up small openings in the hive or secure hive parts. It's duct tape you always need it. 
21. Window screening because it keeps the bees in the box. I use this with duck boxes and cover the entrance. And drive with the bees in the truck.
22. Hive staples , plumbing straps because if you have a cut out that fills three boxes and you stop suddenly you want the hive bodies to not slide off each other.
23. Hammer for those small but needed adjustments. 
24. Staple gun for screening and anything else you can think of.
25. Sprayer small one and exterminator types filled with cold sugar water. To catch swarms. Spray the swarm down and put bees in box. Warning bees don't like showers and may express their displeasure.
26. 8 foot ladder because not all of us are basketball stars
27. Something to cut drywall with.


----------



## caribees (Jan 31, 2013)

Thanks dude! This will really help me a lot.
Ive been doing a lot of research on how to do a cutout.
I dont have a vac... do you think i will still be able to do it?


----------



## shannonswyatt (May 7, 2012)

A beevac with make it easier in most cases. You can make one if you already have a shop vac.


----------



## MelanieWoosley (Nov 11, 2012)

What a helpful post! Thank you


----------



## My-smokepole (Apr 14, 2008)

Just a follow up notes. In the case of the bird house you could do it after dark. With no vac. Make sure you tape up your pant legs so that they don't crawl up your legs. After you get done put a peice of comb back in, come back the next night to get what you missed. 
David


----------

